# Wouldn't I find a fetus?



## PattySh (Feb 5, 2012)

Ginny was due April 25. Today I find a  fresh membrane(cord?) dangling and no fetus. No blood no goo just a fresh piece of membrane dangling.  Searched everywhere and it's a small area. I'm thinking I'd have found a 3 month along kid? No wet spots or blood spots on the ground either. Weird. Wondering if I should have  gloved up and checked in her uterus. It was 11am when I found membranes dangling. She is not acting off at all and still looks  chubby, no udder swelling yet. I'm so mad she is one of my best milkers. Cloudburst? (I think that is what it is called?)


----------



## RPC (Feb 5, 2012)

Same thing here to mine was due the 5th of April. She miscarried last night but she has had more blood then yours but I have not seen a cord at all. Also no fetus, but I was told I wouldn't they are still really small. She on the other hand is not so small but no udder yet either.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 5, 2012)

Fetus at this stage would have been 10 inches so weird we didn't find it. I'm going back down to check on her.  Here is a cool link I just found.

http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/embryo.html


----------



## RPC (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks that was interesting I think I need to take another look around.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16937

Just posted this, is there an epidemic?


----------



## PattySh (Feb 5, 2012)

I just went down to the barn and it was indeed a membrane not an umbilical cord. Very delicate membrane, pulled apart easily. She has a very small amount of liquid leaking. I felt around with one finger and didn't feel another sac, felt something a little rough and bumpy. Decided not to venture further just incase there was a surviving twin as she didn't seem in labor.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

Hope all is well this morning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 6, 2012)

I have always been under the impression, that something can go wrong with the fetus development from disease or infection, ect..... So the  fetus never really develops normally or hardly at all, or decays before being passed as a discharge. This isn't always the case, I have seen premature fetuses, but I believe this is the case sometimes.

Edited, I must have been tired when I typed that. I fixed it so it makes more sense.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't have goats, but last spring one of my ewes aborted one of triplet lambs 2 days after she slipped and fell on a patch of ice. She was about 3 months along, just noticed her walking past the house with a membrane hanging out of her. I back tracked their usual afternoon path(stallions pasture trees to the mare pasture to graze) and found a fetus! Fit in the palm of my hand and you could tell the umbilical cord and naval area were severely hemorraged. Must have janked on it too hard when she fell and almost ripped off the umbilical cord in the womb causing death.

2 months later she gave birth to a healthy set of twins tho. But until then I kept a close eye on her thinking she will expell the other lambs any day too.

I find it amazing that at around 3 months they can expell a dead lamb/kid without jeopardizing the rest of the pregnancy. I would wait and see with you girl, if she carried twins or triplets one may have died due to a fall or just accidentally wrapped up by its siblings.... 

Keeping my fingers crossed there is still a healthy kid or two that will be born without any troubles when its time!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow sorry to hear that. Hope you can start over & have a healthy & uneventful full term pregnancy.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the nice support. I just spent many hours in the barn and Ginny seems fine. She is acting normal.  No discharge, blood or swelling of her vulva. No fever. Gave another thorough search and no aborted kid during the night. Will continue to watch her. I would assume if she doesn't cycle in about a month there is another kid in there, if she cycles there isn't.


----------

